# 50 cal Encore barre; for sale



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a thompsom center arms, 26'' Ss barrel with fiber optic sights, and about 25 shots through it, its like new!
I have 2 barrels and only need one, I am looking to get $165.00, which is half of a new one!
I'm from northeast Pa, but will ship at buyers expence


----------



## jice (Oct 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------

